

Show HN: Wanted quick group Q&A app using Twitter. So I wrote it. - fbizri
http://iloqa.com

======
fbizri
I got the idea when I was looking for stamps once in an area I didn't know
well. So I resorted to the usual approach of asking people near me and of
texting immediate friends.

It hit me then that the above are inefficient ways to get quick answers.

If I have a question related to an area or an interest, I should have a way of
tapping into people who are relevant i.e. who live/work in that area or who
have that interest in common.

No one else.

So I hacked a Twitter app that does just that and called it iloqa.

I works as follows:

\- You can 'subscribe' to any hashtag on iloqa by tweeting: '@iloqa
#[hashtag]'

\- If you add more text in the above tweet, the text will be considered a
message and will be shared among other users subscribed to that hashtag

\- Sharing a message happens through the @iloqa account, which tweets "From
[sender]: [this is the message] @subscribed-user", where @subscribed-user is
an iloqa user who added the same hashtag.

In other words, iloqa users can communicate in groups using Twitter mentions,
with the @iloqa account sending those mentions.

That's it. The site is live, would love to hear HN's feedback about what it
can be used for.

Have fun, Fadi

P.S. If you tried it out (thanks) and want to unregister from the app, just
shoot me an email via the site's feedback form and I'll delete your oauth data
from my db.

